# looking for ideas for converting a rhino



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all. I just got a rhino and have discovered that it might be the most boring toy vehicle of all time. So I need to upgrade it. I am looking for all the wild and whacked out ideas you've never done because it's just too insane to even know how to start. I'm an engineer at heart and doing the impossible is what I live for... so I need all your most insane converting ideas ever... :victory:

edit: I need a rhino, so don't tell me all about how to convert a rhino into every other kind of vehicle based on the same body...


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

My current list of stuff that could all theoretically be done to the same rhino without significantly modifying the appearance of the exterior or cargo bay... 
-interior lights
-headlights
-cut out side doors
-build hinges for exits
-sound 
-smoke

stop me when I sound insane... wip pics coming within a few days.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

enieffac said:


> My current list of stuff that could all theoretically be done to the same rhino without significantly modifying the appearance of the exterior or cargo bay...
> -interior lights
> -headlights
> -cut out side doors
> ...


Seen most of those done already i'm afraid, not smoke though.

what about.....

Working tracks with remote control

Powered hydraulic doors

Replace the windows with perspex

Interior Gun racking

Fit a working lcd monitor inside

add sounds effects to the hydraulic doors so they go 'eerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr whoooosh' when they open

model a cockpit inside the front of it with controls and a driver which you can see through the perspex windows

Fit some remote charges inside so you can detonate it if it gets blown up during a game

Fit it with working fire extinguishers for when it gets blown up


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

is it cheating if i give my rhino a laser ranging system so I know exactly how far away the bad guys are?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, Yes it is. But you can mail me that rhino to use in my marine army =)


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

i rekon smoke would be awesome, gives a new meaning to the humble smoke screen


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

i wanna see the remote control rhino!


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Re-size it so it actually can fit 10 space marines in it:biggrin:


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I recon a rhino might be able to fit 10 space marine if the space marines are fully dismantled... but on a practical note...

"hang on... I'm deploying my troops.... umm.... you didn't happen to notice a spare torso sitting around somewhere did you?"

I could scrap the tread and give it wheels... but I already have my wall space allocated into a bunch of battery compartments and just dont have space left for wheels. Anyone have pics of any space marine tank conversions with wheels?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Found one wheeled rhino on B&C:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=108521&hl=


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I converted my rhino into a '57 chevy. For my noise marines. Wheeled I keep for Chimera's

What I'd like to see is Halftracked rhinos. Been an idea lurking in my brain for a while.


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wheeled Rhino and other ideas*

I've done a wheeled Razorback, which is the same principle. It's in the "finished unpainted" gallery on this site, but here it is again.

I've got a couple of drawings of what a half-track Rhino might look like, along with a twin-unit conversion (like a Viking or Warthog) and a stretch.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The two unit one could stand for a land raider you know.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

That thing on bolter and chainsword is pretty epic. Violates my personal goal of keeping it looking as close to the original as possible tho. I like the halftrack idea... hadn't thought of that one yet. And I will look into the possibility of adding just a wee bit of stretch (maybe half inch) somewhere.

currently thinking to cut the exterior walls between the side door and the rear smoke stack. cut the roof in front of the big square removable bit on the top. cut the floor through the part without grooves that is right in the center of the doorway. not sold on the idea yet tho.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Time for some WIP pics.

The rhino + sound system + potential lighting options + potential wheel option









The guts of the sound system (can record/replay 6 seconds of sound. has a modulator dial to make voice squeaky or deep. $3 in Target checkout line)









Foglights installed. proposed location for sound system controller (on interior roof) Note the speaker and battery pack inside the wall. microphone is in the opposite rear wall (where there are already little vent holes)









bottom view of the foglights (disregard the drillbits)









foglights activated in the dark (rapidly flash red/blue/orange. blue is brightest)









hinged front spikes with foglight button (push down on the spikes to turn lights on/off) more work in progress. need to reinforce the rod the spikes hinge on.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

dude this is awesome like actual. one of the coolest things ever!!!


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Finished the reinforcement system for the switch for the foglights. push down on the spikes in the front for a nice firm on/off *click* that feels solid. Unfortunately it's stiff enough that you need to hold down the rest of the tank so it doesn't tip up onto it's nose instead of turning on the lights. Depending on how heavy it is when I finish adding gadgets I might get some little lead weights and add them in the walls to give the whole deal a more solid feel.

Now for the next step... I have decided that having my space marines run down a ramp and get shot to poopness is a dumb idea. I am now considering methods to have the side doors to swing out/forward like a real-life car door except out to 90 degrees. Then the door will rotate sideways (to make a short wall to protect the minis) When fully open, the original "horizontal top" of the door will be vertical and the farthest thing from the vehicle. (I will play the vehicle as if the doors couldn't block LOS because the rules clearly don't support a rhino having the ability to double in width) Anyway... thoughts on that idea?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Just watched a video of a pair of rhino conversions done by Dusty's Corner... WOW. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20327&page=2
I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to attempt to compete with Dusty... I'm just glad that my current plans are not similar to anything he did on those conversions


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Interior of door and bottom of reinforced front spike switch









shut and open door positions. will be adding stop blocks on the door front to prevent overrotation, a thin layer to hide the brass strip, and a magnet to keep it closed in the corner opposite the hinge.

























C&C please


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a pretty epic conversion. Nice work so far. The first of the double rhinos looks really good. Could be an impressive model well executed. Reminds me of the russian snow cat type vehicles.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really like the idea for the doors, but i have to say the joining material looks a little flimsy. Something thicker would look better, but i guess mechanically this wouldn't work.


The smoke looks awesome though, what did you use?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree about the wimpy metal hinge... I have come up with a few options for bulking that up. As for the smoke, I'm not going to say anything about how I did that until I've tested it a bajillion times. I don't want someone to attempt to copy me and burn their house down when the whole vehicle turns into a blob of flaming plastic... I still need to redirect the smoke to the 4 exhausts and it turns out that I have enough space left in the front compartment to toss in a clear window and a driver.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the thoughts of working rear hatch, head lights (perhaps ground effects, but thats prob better for my slaanesh one), and a raido.... who doesnt like to listen to toons well shooting your friends?


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I have decided to use 3 'AAA' batteries as my power supply instead of the sets of watch batteries. Currently I am planning to power the sound system, a pair of laser pointers, and one LED with that set. I suspect that I will be happy with this choice in the long run. If you have a rhino sitting around... tell me where I"m going to hide the batteries...


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i really hate rhinos

but i will be following this thread with intrest!!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool smoke. + rep for ingenuity

Oh and I like the spikey front end, very sexy


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

enieffac said:


> I have decided to use 3 'AAA' batteries as my power supply instead of the sets of watch batteries. Currently I am planning to power the sound system, a pair of laser pointers, and one LED with that set. I suspect that I will be happy with this choice in the long run. If you have a rhino sitting around... tell me where I"m going to hide the batteries...


inside the hollow walls? it might be worth a shot
this is truley awsesome and ill be watching this


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

have a set of 3 AAA batteries installed in the back portion of the wall. Stupid batteries are EXACTLY as long as the rhino is tall and longer than any part of the vehicle sides... so I had to make them stick out the top a bit. Oh well. Pretty soon I'm going to have to start permanently connecting some of the larger pieces to each other so I can do wiring.

I think I will tackle the rear gate soon, and that means some kind of hydraulics... Anyone have pics of movable hydraulic piston type things? I am primarily concerned with where the pistons will hide when the gate is in the closed position... someone find pics please....


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

holey crap man this is awesome!!! i am sooooooooo inspired that i am actually thinking about like RCing a 40k vehicle. i dont think i will be going to the extreme of somke ant the like but still.......... inspiration to the max dude. do you think the painting of me model (namely the spray paint) will have any effect on the components?????????and the smoke! how?????????????????? please tell us now


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm glad you're inspired  As far as spray painting goes... You would need to either paint before adding stuff, or protect the lights/etc with a bit of tape or blue-tac or something. Cause the light isn't going to do you any good if you get black paint all over it... Regarding the smoke... I'm still experimenting. But I will tell the lot of you eventually. And those hydraulic pics?

Anyone have any experience with SMD LEDs? (the ones that are 1/4mm thick)


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

eek...... i love it, i think you should make it RC because RC Tanks would be awesome...


"Ohh i need to move my rhino 12" i think i would use the romote control, Rrrrrrrrrrrr clack"


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah and hace some think like a tiny pellet gun just for fun!!!! maybe thats a little ott but still a rc rhino would be awesome


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

any more progress on this beautie yet???


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

will post a few pics tonight (18ish hours from now). currently have it partially assembled to aid in the installation of electronic bits, but I ran into some kind of electrical issue that I'm still trying to track down. When I push the "record" button to activate the microphone the motherboard sends static to the speaker, and the "play" button does not send anything to the speaker... stupid Chinese electronics.... Maybe my frankenstein modifications caused a short on the motherboard or something. 

I am still trying to decide on the best strategy for the rear door. Tempted to use retractable elastic-powered chains, but that requires some kind of device to lock it in the down position. The alternatives are a way complex unpowered piston system using a single long piston per side, or a scissors type system (like a pickup-truck tailgate) that bends down in the middle as the gate is raised. advice? pics? 

Still researching those insanely small LEDs. contemplating illuminating that interior control panel.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

with those LEDs i have found some insanely insanely small ones in like a small remote helecopter that tells you its on but i think you could have a problem getting it wiresd up as it is so insanely small. and also as it is so small you could have a problem with getting it out of its motherboard and still having it working but if you can get it on it would look really good. and maybe with the recorder it could be the wrong way around like play is record and record is play??????? maybe. hope this helps


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Too many comments about making the tank remote control... Now you got me distracted by this
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49664

Anyway... I created the smoke by chopping a rectangular hole in the bottom of the drivers cab and making a metal bracket that slides part way in. The bracket holds a cylinder about 1/2 inch wide made of metal screen (standard window stuff). When the device is installed it sticks out the bottom of the tank about 1/4 inch to allow plenty of air flow. A short piece of incense is then lit and placed inside the screen, which is put in the metal bracket, which is put in the tank. My tests have been with pieces of incense about an inch long resulting in smoke for 10-15 minutes (the one pic with smoke is the average smoke output for the duration). The screen separates the heat from the plastic enough (I think my screen is wrapped around 3 or 4 times) to protect the plastic. The major downside is that the smoke leaves an oily residue on the interior surfaces exposed to the smoke for extended periods. 

Do this at your own risk. If you burn your house down or ruin your toys it's your own fault :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Enieffac. The depressing part is that my leviathan has all these functions, engine noise,exhaust smoke working gun full rc etc. But it was bought that way and is approximately the equivalent volume of 20 rhinos. This is cooler.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I skip the writing cos im lazy... I thought maybe you wired it wrong and it got burnt lol... great idea though good luck with it!


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey i was thinking about the smoke and what about a similar thing but have a exposed wire running through like a little bit of half wet saw dust or a few leaves or something like that is it wont catch, but will make plenty of smoke and also be remote controlled?????? just an idea. any more up dates?????


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

regarding using electricity to create smoke... that's how normal toys (specifically trains, larger boats, and high end trucks) create smoke. The have a large battery pack, a small coil of heating element wrapped around some non-flammable wick material, and a reservoir of some kind of oil. I researched this option, but the commercial smoke generator products plus a suitable battery pack would more than double the price of the finished vehicle. The other issue is that the smallest battery pack with enough juice for 20-30 minutes of smoke is pretty big, and it would be very challenging to fit the smoke generator and batteries into the rhino (including the entire passenger compartment). My solution is about the size of a double A battery and costs $1 for 15 incense sticks. I still prefer the electric heater in theory, but not practical on smaller 40k scale vehicles.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

ok well i guess it is a tad expensive and a bit large. i still think ill give like a aa battery through saw dust but i think you ma be right. any further progress on the tank yet?


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Seen most of those done already i'm afraid, not smoke though.
> 
> what about.....
> 
> ...


Dont forget the scale model replicas of Xzibit and the rest of the Pimp My Ride cast.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

oh the remote charges could be like cap gun caps!!!!!!!!!!!! brilliant! stolen to be used


----------

